# 2 Man Limit East of Lorain 12/15



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Fished east of Lorain today 52 fow. 2 man limit in a few hours. Best was clown P10 100 back unassisted ran on the outside boards on each side. Bandits 50 to 65 also caught. Great day on the lake for mid December.


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

I wonder if Friday will be fishable.....


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Ohio Snake said:


> I wonder if Friday will be fishable.....


The way it look know I think so. Could have fish today lake was nice.


----------



## rmyers (May 21, 2017)

capt.scott said:


> Fished east of Lorain today 52 fow. 2 man limit in a few hours. Best was clown P10 100 back unassisted ran on the outside boards on each side. Bandits 50 to 65 also caught. Great day on the lake for mid December.


were you able to get any large fish 10 lbs ?


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

rmyers said:


> were you able to get any large fish 10 lbs ?


Nothing over 5 lbs


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

capt.scott said:


> The way it look know I think so. Could have fish today lake was nice.


Today still looks a little bumpy for my taste.
Tomorrow, Sunday, and most of Monday appear fishable, though. Winds out of the South.
Granted, my boat's done for the year....but I'm curious how people will do between now and 12/31.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

I would say they will do pretty good.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We fished it today Friday and got 27. 2 were over 10 pounds 45 back on bandits were on fire. P1020/20 2oz took the other big one. Crazy current or something out there caught 25 of the 27 on the left side of the boat on southeast troll. I tried different directions and speed but could not get the right side to fire. Had are two man limit in the first two hours just fun fished the rest of the day.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice job. Look at those bellies!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Kevin05 said:


> We fished it today Friday and got 27. 2 were over 10 pounds 45 back on bandits were on fire. P1020/20 2oz took the other big one. Crazy current or something out there caught 25 of the 27 on the left side of the boat on southeast troll. I tried different directions and speed but could not get the right side to fire. Had are two man limit in the first two hours just fun fished the rest of the day.
> View attachment 460438
> View attachment 460439
> View attachment 460440


Job well done. Congrats!
What kind of boat are you fishing out of.....if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> Job well done. Congrats!
> What kind of boat are you fishing out of.....if you don't mind me asking?


24 ft hewes ocean pro. With a buddy heater. Hard to go back to the lund with these temps


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Kevin05 said:


> 24 ft hewes ocean pro. With a buddy heater. Hard to go back to the lund with these temps


good job on the fish.
i would test the other side,drive same direction and moove the boat 200',pas where you had bite.


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I took rods from the other side with lures that were hitting and ran the same distance back. We never really pounded a spot we caught fish pretty much on all of the places we setup. We have had days where it seem one side would fire first but then usually evens out. This time was the most lopsided I can remember. My buddy is claiming cause it was his side. Lol I let him go with it.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I actually caught fish 12/21 & 12/23 off the East side of Lorain/SL. It was WAY windy. Limit the 21st. 40' deep from about a mile from the outer light to the SL condos. One drift was it. Didn't want to run back up wind, since I launched at SL and the wind kept building.They moved the 23rd, but got 2 off SL ramp. Sure hope it stays open!
Erieboy75


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

We fished it today the 27th. Marks are definitely scattered. We got 12 but took much longer. Only boat from Avon point to vermillion except for the duck hunters. Best bite was between 40-45 fow infront of Sheffield condos. Not many marks at the dump. 45-65 back bandits early then weighted from 30/30 to 50/60 2oz caught. Water temp was 36.9 when we started. Biggest was 8.8 pounds


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Kevin05 said:


> We fished it today the 27th. Marks are definitely scattered. We got 12 but took much longer. Only boat from Avon point to vermillion except for the duck hunters. Best bite was between 40-45 fow infront of Sheffield condos. Not many marks at the dump. 45-65 back bandits early then weighted from 30/30 to 50/60 2oz caught. Water temp was 36.9 when we started. Biggest was 8.8 pounds
> View attachment 460969
> View attachment 460969


That’s definitely the boat to have this time of year.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Kevin05 said:


> We fished it today the 27th. Marks are definitely scattered. We got 12 but took much longer. Only boat from Avon point to vermillion except for the duck hunters. Best bite was between 40-45 fow infront of Sheffield condos. Not many marks at the dump. 45-65 back bandits early then weighted from 30/30 to 50/60 2oz caught. Water temp was 36.9 when we started. Biggest was 8.8 pounds
> View attachment 460969
> View attachment 460969


 Might have move a little west. Sounds like the Huron bite is going strong. Taking a break do to trailer is in for repair from last trip due to swing hinge failure.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

nice job!
Fish were off Lorian/SL all last winter, much to my surprise. A couple days they were just stacked in there. Some big girls, too. I'm going to need a really nice day to try Huron. I don't know where to fish, so it might take some driving around. I pretty much know east side of L and SL. We got them in 35-40' last winter.
hope we get some fishable days!
Erieboy75


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

ErieBoy75 said:


> nice job!
> Fish were off Lorian/SL all last winter, much to my surprise. A couple days they were just stacked in there. Some big girls, too. I'm going to need a really nice day to try Huron. I don't know where to fish, so it might take some driving around. I pretty much know east side of L and SL. We got them in 35-40' last winter.
> hope we get some fishable days!
> Erieboy75
> ...


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

ErieBoy75 said:


> nice job!
> Fish were off Lorian/SL all last winter, much to my surprise. A couple days they were just stacked in there. Some big girls, too. I'm going to need a really nice day to try Huron. I don't know where to fish, so it might take some driving around. I pretty much know east side of L and SL. We got them in 35-40' last winter.
> hope we get some fishable days!
> Erieboy75


One of my best days all last winter was Jan 3rd in front of the SL condos. Like you said just stacked in there around 40'. That day was one of the thickest fog I have ever been on the lake though. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

ErieBoy75 said:


> nice job!
> Fish were off Lorian/SL all last winter, much to my surprise. A couple days they were just stacked in there. Some big girls, too. I'm going to need a really nice day to try Huron. I don't know where to fish, so it might take some driving around. I pretty much know east side of L and SL. We got them in 35-40' last winter.
> hope we get some fishable days!
> Erieboy75


ErieBoy ... this time of year, do you launch out of AL, SL, or Lorain somewhere?


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

We fished 1/3/20, too. Yes, good bite topped off by a 29" fatty. First day we could use 3 rods and it helped! I didn't record the fog, but I do recall one foggy day last winter. We could hear guys talking but not see them.
I think I'm going to head out after lunch. Looks muddy but the wind died down and it should be fishable.
Erieboy75


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I launch SL. It's close to home and was close to fish last year.


----------

